# Spammers Trying To Convert Me To Islam



## Interested2Learn (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, I'm an atheist agnostic who regularly lurks here.

Few days ago I received a pm from a muslim who tried convert me.

I find this to be horribly distasteful that they're trying to convert people in a sikh forum.

I'm quite sure that I'm not the only one, too.


Could you please IP ban him?

Screenshot is attached.


----------



## Interested2Learn (Aug 27, 2015)

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/members/lion5.20710/

This is the user.


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 27, 2015)

i had a PM as well...

i told him i would read his articles out of interest, but that i have no reason to seek elsewhere...wished him all the best on his journey...he wished me all the best as well..and that was it


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 27, 2015)

hey how come they tried to convert you and not me? I am really getting this unwanted feeling!


----------



## Seeker2013 (Aug 27, 2015)

How come he/she forget about the "We also want your foreskin (and the foreskin of all your future male descendants" clause ? :v


----------



## chazSingh (Aug 27, 2015)

harry haller said:


> hey how come they tried to convert you and not me? I am really getting this unwanted feeling!



i have this green circle on my profile picture which expands like a beacon....maybe it means i'm special...not sure...


----------



## Admin (Aug 27, 2015)

Interested2Learn said:


> Hi, I'm an atheist agnostic who regularly lurks here.
> 
> Few days ago I received a pm from a muslim who tried convert me.
> 
> ...



The user was banned immediately afterwards...


----------



## Harry Haller (Aug 28, 2015)

chazSingh said:


> i have this green circle on my profile picture which expands like a beacon....maybe it means i'm special...not sure...


nope can't see it


----------

